# Brunco wood/coal furnaces...good bad ugly??



## alltherage (Apr 18, 2014)

Any opinions on these? I found what I think is a good deal.  1600 bucks and brand new. Don't know exact model. I want to put it in basement and hook into existing ductwork.


----------



## Fred61 (Apr 18, 2014)

Gonna burn wood or coal?


----------



## alltherage (Apr 18, 2014)

Thinking coal but could go either way. I would like to finish off the basement some day and can't imagine storing wood inside. Don't know much about coal though


----------



## hobbyheater (Apr 18, 2014)

Pictures always help !


----------



## maple1 (Apr 19, 2014)

alltherage said:


> I would like to finish off the basement some day and can't imagine storing wood inside.


 
What's so hard to imagine? I put my whole winters wood in mine, in late fall. It's not finished, but it wouldn't stop me from finishing the non-utility area of it. Would much rather have wood down there than coal, I think - although I have no experience with coal.


----------



## infinitymike (Apr 19, 2014)

Found this for you.

http://nepacrossroads.com/about10918.html


----------



## Tyler (Jul 30, 2014)

WE have a 190 Brunco and have used it for 6 years. It is wonderful. WE can fill it full of wood and it will last 16hrs. WE heat a 55x75 pole barn that is insulated like a home or better. R11 on walls and R36 in roof. Very heavy built.


----------



## brenndatomu (Jul 30, 2014)

I don't have one, but my neighbor has heated his DRAFTY ole farm house with one since the mid eightys...(on wood BTW)


----------



## jotul? (Jul 30, 2014)

I don't know about the stove but I've burned 8 tons of coal in my outdoor boiler every winter for the past 7 years, plus working as a mill brick layer fixing coke ovens for U.S. Steel for one memorable year. Be careful with coal dust as it is explosive in quantity. Be careful with coal combustion gasses as they contain everything from benzene, to hydrogen sulfide, to chlorine. I have only ever stored my coal outside in a small barn near the boiler, and I know that everyone used to have a coal stove in the basement with loose coal on the floor, but I can't imagine the dust it would make in the house. Mine was always bituminous not anthracite, so I don't know if that would make it cleaner or or if the bagged stuff is cleaner, if that was what you were planning.


----------



## BoilerMan (Jul 31, 2014)

Anthracite (hard or black coal) is much cleaner in all aspects than bituminous.  There is still considerable dust from handling and ash.....there is A LOT of ash and ash dust from all coal.  Ash is the biggest drawback IMHO.

TS


----------

